# Message limit



## Bigrob (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi, I was just curious about the 400 message limit in the Private Messages. I would think the private messages are quite small and don't impact storage much so just curious why such a small limit.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 20, 2014)

used to be alot smaller than that actually, we increased it substantially for members...although I think its 500?

might have hundreds in your "Sent messages" box you can clear out if you need to save more than 400 incoming messages.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 20, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> used to be alot smaller than that actually, we increased it substantially for members...although I think its 500?
> 
> might have hundreds in your "Sent messages" box you can clear out if you need to save more than 400 incoming messages.



Hi, it's 400, and you're right, in includes both incoming and outgoing. I like to save my outgoing messages to, sometimes I don't know what's being answered if they didn't quote my original message.

Just wondering what the limit at 400, doesn't seem like it would be a system limitation as the message are very small, aren't they?


----------

